# Plowing with a soft top, any issues?



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Will start plowing for the first time. I know hard tops have rear defrosters. I have a soft top. I'm worried I wont be able to see out that rear window, will my rear window be covered with frost the whole time. I'll only have the side view mirrors for backing up in the parking lots. Am I making a lot about nothing?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sure it can be done. prob going to have to get out and clean the rear window once and a while. I have a hardtop on mine that I switch off in the summer for a soft top.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My hard top has a rear wiper and defroster. I knew a guy with a soft top who left the rear window roled up so he could see. In short order the rear window will become FOGGED, coverd in snow and scratched the rear window colects sand and as wipe it off it'le scratch.

JMO


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess I'll have to be a lookin for a used hardtop


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Good idea .


----------



## mferrari (Nov 6, 2008)

Be very careful with the soft top windows in the winter. Once they are frozen, they will shatter like glass. Don't ask how I know...


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

oh boy..............


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I used to do it, but they did fog all the time and it is much colder in the jeep. Definitely go hardtop.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

i use my soft top in the winter and i have no problems....as long as you start your jeep and let it run for a few before going out, itll heat up real nice and youll be fine. The only problem with the soft top is it gets a little dirty on the outside from snow, frost, even salt... so you have to wash it off for full visibility. 
Or, you can just roll it down like they said.....just keep the heat on in the front so you dont get cold....which you wont.....I go fishing and leave my back window rolled down for my rods, and i stay warm.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I plowed for several years with a CJ5 & soft top. It had an aux heater and still the windshield would ice up sometimes let alone the vinyl windows.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Well thanks everyone, ended up picking one up, now gotta run the wiring.

Oh by the way...first year using the Sno-way series 22...been great.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

hillbillydeluxe;647115 said:


> Well thanks everyone, ended up picking one up, now gotta run the wiring.
> 
> Oh by the way...first year using the Sno-way series 22...been great.


i'm jealous


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

I plow like a mad man with "Silver" and she has a soft top! 4 me, it all comes down to proper prep and safety. I keep the windows very clean and have lots of lite!

C.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ill probably just keep my back window rolled down when i plow. Hopefully it works out. 
as far as soft tops go, where would i put an emergency light on the top?? anyone?


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

When I plowed with my previous CJ5, I used to just pop the doors off when plowing. Its
not like the stock heater did anything and the foors off makes it real easy to lean out and
see what is happening.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

fog and freezing cold


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

The newer soft tops are actually pretty warm... I've had several and its not that bad.....


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*top*

ccccolddd cant seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

My 65 CJ with the soft top is a cold cold cold ride. Top is sloppy fit and you get snow dust on the inside. If I park it sideways facing the wind in a storm I will get a snow drift inside of it on the seats on that side. The heater is about as effective as a candle in the wind. 

But the truck is a plowing animal. 4 cylinder, 70 horsepower, 5.38 to 1 axles, 2.05 to 1 transfer case low ratio, I once pulled a 68 Cadillac up a hill sideways with that Jeep, at idle speed. It is an animal. You can double clutch it and upshift the two stick transfer case on the fly. Belt driven Monarch Hy-Lo pump on it. 

My 72 CJ with the soft top is toasty warm, good sized heater, defroster that works well, and windshield wipers that don't quit when you go up hill like the vacuum ones do. Single lever transfer case is a bit more sensitive, and the leaf springs shift around somewhat from time to time. The 304 V8 is less thirsty than the 4 cylinder CJ 5 though. Belt driven Monarch Hy-Lo on it as well.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

BRENTMAN;663734 said:


> as far as soft tops go, where would i put an emergency light on the top?? anyone?


I use a piece of galvanized 1/2" pipe, and a single strobe with a threaded base. I drilled 4 holes and used 2 u-bolts to clamp it to the rear bumper.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Ggg6;668338 said:


> I use a piece of galvanized 1/2" pipe, and a single strobe with a threaded base. I drilled 4 holes and used 2 u-bolts to clamp it to the rear bumper.


you got any pictures of that?


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

After I upgrated my heater , I can leave the doors and windows off without any problem. My CJ5 gets real toasty now. The heater actuall will blow the top out like a balloon a little. I get heat escaping everywere. 

I have a hard top now and it's better without doubt. 

I just put my light on a tube attached to the windshield hinge. One of these days I'll get a fancy light bar like you guys are running and I'll make a light bar for it.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have plowed for 20+ years with hard top vehicles. My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. The soft top works as good as any of the hard tops. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------

